# First Kids! Triplets! (NEW-PICS!)



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

Announcing the first kids I've ever had born!

Okay, so I have a small herd of mutt brush goats/pets. Mostly, they are Dairy mixes&#8230;Nubian and Alpine, though I do have one Lamancha/Nubian/Alpine mix named Luci. Luci was hugely pregnant. After going over her due date by over a week, I was beginning to think she was going to stay pregnant forever&#8230;she just kept getting bigger and bigger and bigger. I figured though that nature was at work and they would come when they were ready.

I checked on Luci at 3:30am last night like I've been doing for several weeks now. Then I checked on her again at 8am. Still nothing. About 2 hours later I noticed that my buck, Chopstick, was out of the fence&#8230;which was really strange. I'm still not sure how he, and only he, got out. But I went out to put him back in and he ran into the main part of the barn. I followed him in and heard a tiny little sound. I glanced over into the goat's side of the barn and woe behold&#8230;there was Luci and Chopstick's first daughter, freshly born. What a good Daddy to let me know that it was time =)

The next girl was soon to follow. Quick, easy, healthy. I thought I was dealing with a lucky pair of healthy twins. I got them all dried off and was amazed at how healthy and full of energy they were! I was sitting there on a bucket, happily watching them nurse when Luci started crying and lying down and getting up. A few minutes later, she pushed out another baby goat head. I don't know if it's because he was so big or because she was just so tired (probably both), but after several minutes of straining, she couldn't seem to get the rest of him out. So next time she started to push, I gently pulled him all the way out and thus, Bruiser was born.

Luci is such a wonderful Mom! She's a huge goat, but she's so careful not to step on them. She's so attentive! When they make even the smallest of sounds she's right there licking them. I've very, very proud of her =)

I'll be posting pictures within a couple hours when I can tear myself away long enough to have my dial-up upload them ;-)

EDIT: Here are the pictures

Dolly









Bruiser









Cherry









Cherry and Bruiser








This picture shows the difference in size between Bruiser and Cherry pretty well.

Triplets









Mamma Luci








She still looks so fat. Never mind the burrs she got in her beard. She won't let me get them out >.>


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First Kids! Triplets!*

What a nice surprise.....congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First Kids! Triplets!*

Congratulations :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :stars:

Glad that all went well and you were alerted to the delivery by the proud papa!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: First Kids! Triplets!*

Congrats on the babies and awesome job to your buck so you didnt miss the birth.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: First Kids! Triplets!*

Yay Luci! Congratulations


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! They are ADORABLE!! Haha I love the name Bruiser!!! And the names you picked for the doelings! So glad you were able to be there to help mama, I am sure she was exhausted by the time Bruiser decided to join you all!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! Adorable!!! And Cherry looks so different than her brother and sister with her airplane ears...too cute


----------



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone =)



liz said:


> Oh my! Adorable!!! And Cherry looks so different than her brother and sister with her airplane ears...too cute


Lol, that's for sure!

They are all doing wonderful today...even more full of energy than yesterday. Luci is doing a great job. I was thinking I would need to bottle feed one, but they all seem to get their turn to nurse just fine.

I can't believe how much bigger Bruiser is than his sisters! Cherry is the smallest, but she also seems to have the most spunk...very daring and curious.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the cute baby's!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on your firsts!! and they are all SO cute... Have Fun!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:stars: Congrats! They are so cute! I must say I love the ears. Good luck! :clap:


----------

